# Need HD gun for wife



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

Let me explain my problem. My wife knows nothing about guns nor does she want to. I want to get something for her to use if she needs it when I am not home. It would be a case of bringing her to the range once maybe twice to get familar with it then leave it a safe place in case she would ever need it. There has been a lot of home invasions going on and I would feel alot better knowing she had something to fall back on. She is a very girlie girl but tough when she needs to be ( she cut up a snake pretty good one time when I was away on business) so I'm confident that if she needed to she would use it to defend herself and the kids. So question is something light on recoil, easy to use. Maybe a revolver in 38 special or 22lr. What do you think???
Thanks


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

gilfo said:


> My wife knows nothing about guns nor does she want to.


You'll only be getting a firearm for your peace of mind then. Based on what you've explained, she wouldn't choose to use it if it were available. Get her something she will be inclined to use. PRT-24, OC spray or whatever. You may possibly be making a situation worse if you introduce a firearm to a scenario where she would hesitate long enough for it to used against her.

In all seriousness, if she doesn't like them and is not interested, either find a practical way to encourage interest, or give it up for something she may consider to protect herself and home. If she is a purist pacifist, just avoid the topic all together and hope for the best.

Remember, when seconds count..........help is only minutes away.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

First off, no - you do not want a .22. A centerfire round is less likely to fail. 2nd, don't get a semi-auto if she isn't going to dedicate the time it takes to learn how to clear jams or operate a spring-loaded slide.

Since you don't need a carry weapon, then a standard-sized .357 with four or six inch barrel will do you fine. These will have enough weight to shoot comfortably at the range when using .38's, and even full-house .357's aren't bad at all. You do not have to worry about them jamming, or learing how to clear a jam. IOW, they are much more reliable than a semi-auto in the hands of a relative novice.

A Smith & Wesson K or L frame, or Ruger GP100, or Colt Trooper or King Cobra would do you fine....


----------



## BigNic (Feb 17, 2009)

My wife was similarly inclined. I got her a Kimber OC spray, and a good home alarm system that cost about as much as a good handgun would have. 

After gentle pressure by me for over two years, she finally saw that her self protection (and that of our daughter) is her responsibility when I am not with them. Although the police station is only three blocks from our home, it took five minutes for them to show up for a disturbance at the intersection near our home. Five minutes doesn't sound very long, but you would be amazed at what happened in those five minutes. Needless to say, she now gets what I have been saying, and she now has a brand new Glock 19 9mm to start training with.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

In a situation like yours, I would probably go with a .357 mag revolver with a 4" barrel and load it with .38 special HP rounds.


----------



## truman565 (Jun 27, 2007)

I think I agree with Growler. If she doesn't have any interest then it is probably not going to be a safe option. Owning a handgun requires more knowledge then just how to operate it. She needs to know how to shoot properly and how to engage an attacker. Don't forget that all too often family members shoot fellow family members by mistake because they didn't know how to properly sweep a house with a gun and how to properly identify and engage a threat. Instead they were scared in the dark and shot at the first thing that moved or made a noise.

If she does come around and does want a gun and does want to learn I would go with a revolver. They are virtually maintenance free and very intuitive to use. However I would probably stay away from a .357. Why? A +P .357 round can pass through some houses and at the very least a wall or two. It would be a shame for your wife to miss a shot sending the bullet through a wall and into one of your kids rooms. I would go with a .38 special with some frangible ammo.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

unpecador said:


> In a situation like yours, I would probably go with a .357 mag revolver with a 4" barrel and load it with .38 special HP rounds.


+1 on the revolver. Get her started with 38Spl loads and let her get used to shooting. Get her comfortable (and it will take time and patience), then move on from there. The first steps are always the hardest because of preconceived notions. Just my .02.:smt033


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Growler67 said:


> You'll only be getting a firearm for your peace of mind then. Based on what you've explained, she wouldn't choose to use it if it were available. Get her something she will be inclined to use. PRT-24, OC spray or whatever. You may possibly be making a situation worse if you introduce a firearm to a scenario where she would hesitate long enough for it to used against her.
> 
> In all seriousness, if she doesn't like them and is not interested, either find a practical way to encourage interest, or give it up for something she may consider to protect herself and home. If she is a purist pacifist, just avoid the topic all together and hope for the best.


If your wife will not use a gun even if there was one in the house, this is your course of action. :smt116



unpecador said:


> In a situation like yours, I would probably go with a .357 mag revolver with a 4" barrel and load it with .38 special HP rounds.


If your wife is like mine and has no interest in shooting, but is willing to ventilate some SOB that decides to come into our home threatening any member of our family, this is the way to go. :smt116


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I've been married to the same woman for 35 years, and she has not 'found the time', yet, to take her first handgun lesson...from me or anyone else. 

I have a S&W Model 642 with laser grips, and a 20 gauge Remington 870 Express, in the shortened HD model, loaded and ready to go...that she still doesn't know how to use. I figure that there is at least some small chance, if she ever calls me and says somebody is after her, that I can maybe tell her enough about how to operate either one for her to save herself.

It sucks, I know, as a plan, but it's the best I can do.


----------



## NRA.Hog (Feb 26, 2009)

I would get her to go to this site, http://www.corneredcat.com/ then after reading it if she does not want to use or carry a gun I would go to other methods like pepper spray, taser, etc.


----------



## RangeShooter (Feb 15, 2009)

I would start by talking her into taking a good women's self defense class. My girlfriend is a certified instructor and it's amazing what a little instruction and self confidence can do in a situation. :numbchuck:


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

My wife does not shoot very often, but she does have a S&W K frame .38 Special handy if needed. I have tried to get her excited about semi-autos but she prefers revolvers. She shoots very well, and I am confident she will be able to defend herself if needed.


----------



## FlaChef (Dec 31, 2008)

I see someone already pointed to Kathy's excellent site, but i will be a bit more specific...

http://www.corneredcat.com/Men/buywifegun.aspx

and 2nd question...

http://www.corneredcat.com/Men/recurring.aspx


----------

